
Show HN: Subscription Box for Gourmet Ingredients - eorge_g
http://secretingredientbox.com
======
eorge_g
Hi HN!

We're building a subscription box that shares great specialty products (some
you may have heard of and wanted to try and others may be new) to your door.

I'm really interested in bringing secret knowledge out of hidden networks and
democratizing it, and this is a stab at that in the food industry. We're
working with some great chefs in Boston to select the ingredients and share
how they use them in their home and work kitchens.

If you're interested about hearing more when we launch please sign up or drop
a note here and would love to hear any feedback!

The photo on the site is from the first round of products we're testing out
and we're really excited about it.

